# Gallardo on Carbon Fibre Rims



## tdotwes (Sep 19, 2006)

So I go out to my car today and I see this thing parked in front of my house... Carbon fibre body kit with carbon fibre Dymag rims...


----------



## 07_BM_GTI (May 18, 2006)

I'm sorry but those have to be the ugliest rims I've ever seen....Maybe they're lightweight, but god they're ugly...Maybe if the spokes were painted a different color than white they'd look better.


----------



## johnny300z (Feb 19, 2007)

^x2
They look like veggie dicers sticking out in the first pic. I could honestly say, lambo or not, I doubt I'd be caught driving one with those wheels in public.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (johnny300z)*

thats sick.....cant hate


----------



## marquis (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

how cares what they look like i can gaurenty you there worth more then the car you drive


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (marquis)*

such a nice car but such ugly wheels


----------



## 07_BM_GTI (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (marquis)*

I bet they’re worth more than your car too, what's your point? The guy obviously has taste buying the gallardo, but I have no idea what was going through his mind when he picked these out of the Toys R Us catalogue...


----------



## VWMATT1234 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Gallardo on Carbon Fibre Rims (tdotwes)*

nice lambo..not so nice wheels


----------



## skibum525 (Apr 14, 2004)

the wheels are around $10,000 total and weigh 14lbs each


----------



## f1dna (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Gallardo on Carbon Fibre Rims (tdotwes)*

i like actually


----------



## racehaus (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Gallardo on Carbon Fibre Rims (tdotwes)*

The white part should be gunmetal


----------



## bsohn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Gallardo on Carbon Fibre Rims (racehaus)*

Just because they are expensive doesn't make them look good.....


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Gallardo on Carbon Fibre Rims (bsohn)*

I do not like them but to each his own. They might be better color matched


----------



## mshab356 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Gallardo on Carbon Fibre Rims (racehaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racehaus* »_The white part should be gunmetal









x100000000000000


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (skibum525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skibum525* »_the wheels are around $10,000 total and weigh 14lbs each

spoon wheels are lighter.


----------



## Ubergolf2003 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (XS_GTI3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XS_GTI3* »_
spoon wheels are lighter.









Spoon wheels are not 19"


----------



## capuano (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (Ubergolf2003)*

dnt look at the rims only, look at the heart of the beast


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Ubergolf2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ubergolf2003* »_
Spoon wheels are not 19"









for 10,000 he could have the badest''''' set of HRE on the planet IMO


----------



## Viper 10 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*

They are about half the weight of HRE's and that means reduced unsprung weight... which means improved handling. I'll take functional over bling any day of the week.
Brad


----------



## xabion (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Gallardo on Carbon Fibre Rims (mshab356)*

They should have been left all carbon fiber (no paint) IMHO.


----------



## Schneller Fahrer (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Gallardo on Carbon Fibre Rims (xabion)*

those are similar to the wheels that come on a Koenigsegg are they not?


----------



## skibum525 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Gallardo on Carbon Fibre Rims (xabion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xabion* »_They should have been left all carbon fiber (no paint) IMHO.
















they the spokes aren't cf, they are magnesium.


----------



## Knox (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Gallardo on Carbon Fibre Rims (skibum525)*

Those wheels can look good with the right paint selection. 360 Forged is my preference for carbon fiber wheels. Much better taste and design.


----------



## Trixy (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Gallardo on Carbon Fibre Rims (bsohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bsohn* »_Just because they are expensive doesn't make them look good.....

so true.


----------



## jettaslownlow (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Gallardo on Carbon Fibre Rims (Trixy)*

there is no doubt in my mind that this guy make more in a month than i do in 6 but those rims are U-G-L-Y. And do not compliment that car at all. Props for a gallardo all day though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fiveseven (Jun 11, 2006)

Hes a sucker for carbon fiber.. like one of those race boys who buy anything that says "performance" on the box.


----------



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: (fiveseven)*

I know the former owner of this car. He races a lot.
No matter how ugly, to save on unsprung weight is always a plus.


----------



## aran (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (topcarbon1)*

They may be ugly on the outside, but are oh so pretty on the inside, and that's what matters to weight conscious gear heads.
And PLEASE, if your going to post someone elses car on the internet, blur their plates, not cool at all.


----------



## GTI MK1 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (aran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aran* »_They may be ugly on the outside, but are oh so pretty on the inside, and that's what matters to weight conscious gear heads.
And PLEASE, if your going to post someone elses car on the internet, blur their plates, not cool at all.

Who cares if the plate isn't blurred. What's going to happen if someone has his plate #.


----------



## STATUS1 (Jan 23, 2008)

dymags do not look good on that car they should have used the split spokes


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Gallardo on Carbon Fibre Rims (tdotwes)*

those wheels are CRAZY!!!!!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mshab356 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (1Rustybunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Rustybunny* »_
for 10,000 he could have the badest''''' set of HRE on the planet IMO

No HRE's are nearly as badass as CF rims...


----------



## sillyrabbitTRIXr4kids (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (mshab356)*

fugly dude, lambo or not.


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (sillyrabbitTRIXr4kids)*

the recommended Titanium lug nuts for those wheels are like $1900 a set







...baller..even though i too don't like the color choice...carbon fibre barrels FTW though...


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (JettaManDan)*

those wheels are sick. Just not the color. 
Here they are on a CLK63 AMG BS.


----------



## Viper 10 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Just to let you know that the color that you see on those rims is carbon Kevlar. The yellow color is how Kevlar looks in its raw state. You cannot color Kevlar. The reason that it is in this compound is to prevent splintering on impact. If this were a pure carbon fiber rim and you impacted it, the carbon fiber would splinter all over the place.
If you wondering where I got thisinfo, I used to own a carbon fiber composite manufacturing business that made automotive components. The Dymag wheels are very thick because they are wet laid and baked under vacuum. You can save even more weight on these wheels by going with a prepreg CF of CK.
I have spoken at length with the R&D engineer from Dymag. By the way, magnesium ceter pieces are not very practical for street use. They microfracture over time and are flamable. Magnesium is used quite a bit for racing applications because the priority is weight savings and not durability. 
I cam close to putting pure magnesium BBS wheels on my Viper and the guys at BBS fraked out when I told them that I was going to use them for a street car. Their wheels last one season of racing and then they throw them away. They weighed in at 17 pounds each and cost $2,500 each.
Brad


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

that's hot!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (marquis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marquis* »_how cares what they look like i can gaurenty you there worth more then the car you drive









i could care less how much they cost if they look like ****....


----------



## GTI MK1 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (marquis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marquis* »_how cares what they look like i can gaurenty you there worth more then the car you drive









You are exactly the type of person who should by these.


----------



## justn868 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (GTI MK1)*

i dig the cf rims


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

ugly wheels, why not leave em all carbon?


----------



## vwantihero (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (07_BM_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07_BM_GTI* »_I'm sorry but those have to be the ugliest rims I've ever seen....Maybe they're lightweight, but god they're ugly...Maybe if the spokes were painted a different color than white they'd look better.

what this guy said^^


----------



## phatso786 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (07_BM_GTI)*

true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbugman74 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (07_BM_GTI)*

there is a bull in the center of the wheels. whoever said a set of wheels with a lamborghini center are ugly is retarded. one word "Lamborghini"


----------



## dubcc (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_those wheels are sick. Just not the color. 
Here they are on a CLK63 AMG BS.










they look a lot better on that marrcedes.


----------



## KScott7991 (Jun 9, 2008)

Colormatched would look awesome


----------



## Late Apex (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Not the same wheels. Plus this one is a lower offset, thus it's concave.

_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_those wheels are sick. Just not the color. 
Here they are on a CLK63 AMG BS.


----------



## JettaBoyd (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Gallardo on Carbon Fibre Rims (tdotwes)*

I used to have Dymags on my BMX! AWESOME!


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


----------

